# Philadelphia 76ers @ Charlotte Bobcats



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> CHARLOTTE, North Carolina (Ticker) -- Just days removed from the longest losing streak in franchise history, the Charlotte Bobcats have a chance to record their longest-ever winning streak when they host the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday.
> 
> The Bobcats snapped a 13-game losing streak Friday against the Los Angeles Lakers, winning for the first time in nearly one month. They followed it with a 119-106 victory over Seattle on Monday that gave the club its fourth two-game winning streak this season and seventh in franchise history.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Even if we play as bad as we did against the rockets we still have a fairly solid chance of beating the Bobcats.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixers come out hot 5/5 on 12 points. Bobcats hot too. with 9 points early.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Sixers come out hot 5/5 on 12 points. Bobcats hot too. with 9 points early.


Everybody is hot against the sixers.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Everybody is hot against the sixers.



Hahah the D is not exactly intense right now ...

Bobcats will lose this game..they never shoot this well for long. It seems like whenever webber's on AI isn't and vice versa these days. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

a 12 pt Sixers lead now this is what i like to come home to

How we been lookin fellas?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Unimpressive on D, Beautiful on O. The usual you know. They came out and scored like crazy in the beginning which was relieving being the drought we had in the 4th last game. Korver is looking good off the bench for once. Cheeks tried a crazy line up with Salmons,Korver,Bradley,Barnes and Ollie...which actually ended up holding their own. I was surprised. Ai and Webber got rested and then came in and lead us on a 26-10 run. It was nice. Iggy looking like he wants to be involved which is refreshing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Unimpressive on D, Beautiful on O. The usual you know. They came out and scored like crazy in the beginning which was relieving being the drought we had in the 4th last game. Korver is looking good off the bench for once. Cheeks tried a crazy line up with Salmons,Korver,Bradley,Barnes and Ollie...which actually ended up holding their own. I was surprised. Ai and Webber got rested and then came in and lead us on a 26-10 run. It was nice. Iggy looking like he wants to be involved which is refreshing.


Very nice to hear


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Here we go again

Now its a 5 pt game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

RedsDrunk: Not Worried


Edit:9 points :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Tie game...still not worried.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webber is pissin me off everyones driving and pushing and then hes settling for these bull**** jumpers and brickin them


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

**** this im out :curse:


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

absolutely pathetic


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, this is ridiculous. They'd better get moving during this mini break they've got.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Even if we play as bad as we did against the rockets we still have a fairly solid chance of beating the Bobcats.


You were saying...

This is Aweful. They are the fcuking Bobcats. 

They should just blow this team up and start over.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Another thing, if we're gonna go out and lose, Mo should just hand AI the ball and let him go off for 50 a night. At least it'll be entertaining to watch. 

This is bull****!


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Lost to the Bobcats :curse: Again, didn't see the game (Don't have the option) but from reading your comments it sounds like we were having a decent game, and then it all just seemed to go down the drain? What happened?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Noob said:


> Lost to the Bobcats :curse: Again, didn't see the game (Don't have the option) but from reading your comments it sounds like we were having a decent game, and then it all just seemed to go down the drain? What happened?


A lot of terrible shots, no one hitting the boards. What's dissapointing is there was a point that looked like the Sixers had it comfortably.. but as we no with this team there's no such thing as a comfortable lead. Why take jumpshots from the perimeter earlier in the shot clock, why not try to get the best shot available?

It's just frustrating, this isn't a smart team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ths Sixers lost? Last time I checked the Sixers were up by 15, what happened? The Bobcats didn't even have Okafor. Dammit


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> You were saying...
> 
> This is Aweful. They are the fcuking Bobcats.
> 
> They should just blow this team up and start over.




Umm we played worse then we did against the Rocks not on the same level so I wasn't incorrect....2nd or 3rd worse half in franchise history. I was very frustrated..I'm over it.


----------

